
A 4-Day Workweek? A Test Run Shows a Surprising Result - jcrabtr
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/19/world/asia/four-day-workweek-new-zealand.html
======
imh
This fits very well with my experience. Moving job to job, I've been in plenty
of places with different expectations around hours. If anything, hours with my
butt in the chair seems anticorrelated with my productivity per week.

------
ainiriand
Is it possible that the people employed by that particular company felt
grateful for this experiment and just tried harder because of that?
Experimenting with the human behavior is something really complex open to many
factors.

